# mv westmeath



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

looking for photo or information on mv westmeath please regards graham


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Graham* goto www.photoship.co.uk Old ship picture galleries (top left) "W" page 11 and 5 photos are there


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Not sure which one you are after, could be this one, Built 1939 by Stephen,Linthouse. grt 7660 as KAIPAKI, renamed 1955 WESTMEATH. scrapped Antwerp. 8/11/62.


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

thanks a lot for your help regards graham


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

mv WESTMEATH, built as Kaipaki
Regards
Alfons
Http://users.telenet.be/doxford-matters


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

The live of the mv KAIPAKI, later *1955 WESTMEATH*

http://www.poheritage.com/Content/Mimsy/Media/factsheet/93437KAIPAKI-1939pdf.pdf


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

*Ms WESTMEATH *(Introduction) 

As you have seen when you open the above link, than this ship had Engine problems in this period

“18.01.1958: Arrived at Balboa after suffering an engine breakdown, bound Gisborne to Panama. Repairs were completed at Cristobal on 1st February 1958.”

I have an autobiography in my possession named “A MOST FORTUNATE LIFE” from an Engineer who sailed on this ship as Ninth Engineer between 21 November 1958 and 4 April 1959, in which he described the problems he experienced during that voyage
He called in his memoires this the: SAGA OF THE MV WESTMEATH, which turned out to be the most horrendous voyage that to then, he had ever experienced.
He had his 2nd Engineers Certificate for Steam and Motor, but he managed to sign on as Ninth Engineer, just to travel to the UK and earned some money at the same time.

Trinder Anderson associated with the WESTMEATH employed a lot of WA engineers and these were returning home on the WESTMEATH and paid off when the ship arrived in Fremantle.
Remaining Engineers were in his opinion promoted above their capabilities.

The vessel was powered by a *4 cylinder “Barclay Curle” DOXFORD, Type LB, 2SCSA, *(2 *S*troke, *C*entral scavenging, *S*ingle *A*cting)

Trinder Anderson, earned the right from the old days of the settlement to use the WA flag as their trademark and was displayed on the ship’s funnels.
This plus the fact that they were reputed to be poor eating ships, earned them the nickname “The Hungry Goose Line”
So far this introduction


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Westmeath.


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

*Ms WESTMEATH, Continuation of his story (Part 1)*

He was put on the eight to twelve watch with the 4th Engineer, who just tolerated him, and he tried to teach the fourth but he wasn’t prepared to learn, so he did for what he was paid for as ninth Engineer.
On leaving Sydney the ship called at Port Moresby, Dunedin and Timaru in New Zealand without anything out of the ordinary occurring.

He was surprised that the C/E was not certified to be in charge of a motor vessel as he only had a Steam Certificate of Competency, conclusion he must have had dispensation to be C/E on the WESTMEATH

There were some minor accidents in the Port of Timaru, as one of the junior Engineers failed to lubricate the Refrigerating Plant, resulted in hot bottom-end bearings, and one of the junior Engineers with or without permission ?, pumped bilges and fouled the hulls of all small boats in the harbor.
The Company had to guarantee that all of these would be cleaned and if necessary repainted before the Port Authority would allow the ship to sail.

Finally the ship sailed to Gisborne and anchored and lightered the cargo, *and it is there that the FUN starts when that acorn seed gets planted*.

Still standing watches in Port, and on one morning when he entered the E.R. and reaching the middle platform he saw the Chief and 2nd Engineer with the Engine Builders Manual fiddling (readjusting) the Fuel Valve Settings.

_He continued:
Now it is necessary to take you back a bit to the “mv Swanvalley”, and C/E Whity-Helby teaching him the “ins and outs” of Doxfords to be exact. Owing that the camshaft bearings from an old Doxford are worn out, never set the Fuel valves as in the builders Manual. To achieve correct settings is only possible from Indicator Cards._

Knowing all this he could not refrain from asking, “What do you think you are doing”?.
The answer was “resetting the Fuel valves and what’s it got to do with you” !, to which he replied “ I hope you know what you are doing and took note of the settings before”.

After departure and “stand by” and on the first manoeuvre the hell broke loose as every relief valve on the engine lifted with deafening explosions with flames and smoke, the engine sputtered and died.
He advised the C/E the only thing to do is was try and start again. This was attempted and the engine fired and continued to run on a very low revolutions but any attempt to increase these resulted in the lifting of the relief valves.

The C/E did not attempt to apologize as he asked in a roundabout way for help. Seeing he was literally in the same boat what else could he do, but cooperate.

First he asked the C/E why he was playing around with the fuel valves, and the chief informed him that they had received a cable from the Owners, complaining about the speed and ordered it to be increased. He asked the Chief if he had a record of the original settings, the answer was negative.

He then informed him that we are in a heap of s..t , and the Chief asked him what could be done? And he answered “ so far I’m concerned there is no quick fix, the only thing to do is take indicator cards to reset the Fuel Valves and that is going to take a long time”

By the stunned look on the Chiefs face, he could see that he didn’t really appreciate this answer.

So the ship plodded on with him on watch taking cards that give him a clear picture of what was going on in each cylinder, but he could not fathom the cause of *a series of waves *the indicator pencil made on the diagram just as ignition was supposed to be initiated. Although he managed to make some slight improvement in engine revolutions, he was restrained from pushing further as every time he tried to do so a relief valve would operate.

So far this Part 1


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

*Ms WESTMEATH, Continuation of his story (Part 2) *

He continued with the words: THE TRAGEDY STRUCK!

*One evening when he with the 4th Engineer took over the watch it was with horror that he observed vertical streaks of sparks on the piston skirts as they slid in and out of the cylinders. * Realizing if these conditions were to continue we would be faced with an pistons seizure, and he said to the 4th Engineer; “You had better go up and see the C/E and get him to come down here”
The 4th Engineer was either blind or bloody stupid or both as he replied; “I’m not going anywhere”;

To this crass stupidity he said: “If you aren’t, I am and I did so”
You can imagine the reaction of the Chief when he saw what was happening and couldn’t get to the controls quick enough to put the engine out of it’s misery. 

*It was than a matter of convincing the Chief that we had no alternative but to pull all eight pistons, clean all of the deposits off them and their skirts and then replace them.

This was no easy decision as you would appreciate if you had ever seen a bloody big piston swaying virtually out of control on the end of a chain block as the ship moves to the Ocean swell.*

Be that as it may that is what we did and he was completely nonplussed by the black, sticky and greasy substance that we had to remove from the pistons as in his previous experience he had never seen anything remotely like it.

*On starting up we found we were again restricted to the same reduced revolutions so continued to plod on for some time until the pistons again showed signs of seizing so we were forced to pull and clean them again SECOND OCCASION ! *

From this point of the voyage things were beginning to get difficult for him as Chief Engineer. The C/E took him of the watches to try and get on top of the problem.

Considering himself relieved of the responsibility the C/E locked himself in his cabin and got on the *booze*! The Second although he wasn’t much help but at least he had two hands lifted some floor plates, ran around the main engine and fell down the hole he’d created and broke a leg and put him out of commission.

*So all in all he had as ninth Engineer the complete E.R. squarely on his plate and the constant pressure of running it and trying to solve the main engines troubles was slowly eroding his confidence especially when for the third time the pistons exhibited signs of seizure and had to be pulled and cleaned THIRD OCCASION! *

By this time the engine room crew were near exhaustion so he had to go to the Captain to seek permission to use the deck crew to assist us. This was agreed and they did so which was a great help in cleaning the pistons and we got under way *again at the same reduced speed.
*
So far this Part 2


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

* Ms WESTMEATH, Continuation of his story (Part 3) *

HE CONTINUED THIS VOYAGE and Memoires AS FOLLOWS:

The Main Engine was not my only concern.
The s*** cock was inoperative and the Boiler blow down valve was jammed in the open position, and as the boiler was “priming” it was imperative that some of the boiler contents should be regularly jettisoned to prevent this from happening.

There were other lesser but important items of machinery also malfunctioning which had to be attended to.

With all the pulling and replacing of pistons I hadn’t achieved much in the way of solving the main engine problems *but I was starting to come to the conclusion that there must be some contamination in either the lubricating oil or fuel. So I set about to try and discover which? * 

At this time the C/E surfaced and after discussing what I thought with him and wrongly thinking as the Lubricating Oil was directed on the piston skirts that this was the cause of the deposits I decide to concentrate on the L.O. and leave him to investigate the Fuel Supply. * This decision was the biggest mistake I ever made! *

To investigate the L.O. I preformed several thorough crankcase inspections and finding nothing after pumping the oil out getting locked in the double bottom lubricating oil tank whilst an engineer hosed every rivet.
This is nowhere as easy as it sounds as the double bottom of a ship consist of square sections – in this case about three meters square – between longitudinal and transverse beams that have lightening holes to allow the liquid contents to flow to pumping inlets. These holes are large enough to enable a man to crawl through.

I was very discouraged to have found nothing amiss and even more so when the C/E reported that he too had found nothing untoward with the Fuel. And in hindsight what a bloody fool I was as knowing the type he was to have believed he had done what I had asked I was equally as foolish as I had really taken time to inspect the L.O. its appearance alone would have told e I was on the wrong tack.

I must mention I felt very sorry for the “old man” a Cornishman and a good bloke who had to be the scapegoat trying to keep the Company informed of our lack of progress. To add salt to his wounds one of the Company’s other ships caught up with us and stood by for a couple of days and as we were running short of lubricating oil asked for and received a 44 gallon drum from them.

This was to later result in a claim for salvage and had any of us realized this at the time they could have shoved their oil. We were to learn later that when they were crossing the Atlantic they encountered extremely bad weather and “pooped” a monstrous wave and they thought they would never recover but the ship did but in doing so “broke her back”. They claimed that if we hadn’t delayed them it wouldn’t have happened and I would admit that they are probably right but that’s the way the cookie crumbles.

Feeling depressed at the outcome of our investigations, I continued with much less enthusiasm to take indicator cards and make fuel valve settings adjustments that saw some improvement in engine revolutions * but I was still unable to explain the “wavey” line on the cards. *

However I still searched the E.R. for possible clues as to the cause until one day when I was below the E.R. plates I happened to be confronted by an “U”-bend in the fuel line from the Daily Service Tank to the M.E. Fuel Oil Pumps, at the bottom of which was a drain plug.

For no particular reason seeing the Chief had given the fuel supply a clean bill of health, I decide to remove the drain plug. Realizing it would be necessary to stop the M.E. to be able to do this I called up to the engineer of the watch to do so and when it came to rest I obtained a spanner and removed the plug.

Initially my first reaction was utter disbelief that this could be so if the Chief had done what he was expected of him as nothing but pure water flowed from the pipe and then it dawned on me that I had found the cause of the engine’s problems.

But this didn’t solve the problem where did the water come from? The most obvious place to start to find the answer to put that question was the Fuel daily Service Tank so I empty it and remove the manhole cover to be greeted by a mountainous heap of sludge with water channels leading to the fuel outlet pipe.

To compound this the flanged right angle bend which should have been bolted to the outlet pipe inside the tank to ensure fuel was taken well below the bottom of the tank and not be contaminated by water was laying on the bottom. To try and explain this better I have prepared and included sketches that may clarify what I am trying to convey. Obvious this bend had not been replaced at some previous occasion when it had been opened for inspection purposes as it is inconceivable that the way it should have been bolted would have released it in service.

So far Part 3


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

* Ms WESTMEATH, Continuation of his story (Part 4) *

HE CONTINUED THIS VOYAGE and Memoires AS FOLLOWS:

You can imagine that my opinion of the Chief had now plummeted to zero as I had spent weeks on wild goose chases as he had obviously made no attempt to investigate the fuel supply and if this was due to ignorance of how to go about it should have said so.

Now I knew where the water was coming from as for it to be in the Fuel Daily Service Tank the purifier/separator were not functioning correctly.

These work on the principle that water is heavier than oil so by rotating the fuel from the bunkers in a cylindrical vessel at very high speed the water is thrown to the outside and drained off. The fuel remains as a column in the centre that passes to a receiver and then automatically pumped to the F.O.S.T. * The purifier/separator after which I instituted tests to ensure they were operating efficiently so I was certain the fuel oil was free of water.
* However before I could proceed further the ship arrived at Balboa at the Western end of the Panama Canal.

Now the Captain approached me – note: *me* not the Chief Engineer – and asked if I could guarantee 12 knots to join the convoy otherwise the authorities would have to arrange for us to go through at a later time.

As I had not had the opportunity to take Cards and adjust valve settings since discovering the water problem and fearful of some unforeseen development I was not prepared to stick my neck out so I replied in the negative and we went through alone.

About this time I kept hammering the Captain that seeing, it was now possible to get one of the wise engineering superintendents originally responsible for ordering the fiddling with the fuel valves out here. He should cable for them to do so as I was fed up of doing their job on a ninth engineer’s pay.
This suggestion was first rejected by London but when I put it to them I had no intention of acting in any capacity beyond ninth engineer they capitulated and cabled that a Stellingworth would meet the ship at Colon, the East end of the Canal.

Received this news I relaxed and really enjoyed the passage through the Canal believing that any future effort in getting the ship to the U.K. was now his

Actually the ship’s engine run without fault throughout the passage but this did not really register as I was too happy at shedding the responsibility to notice.
Having successfully negotiated the Canal and berthed at Colon, Stellingworth comes aboard and it does not take long to establish that he is a headed Dutchman that resents having been sent out here and has a low opinion of ninth engineers. His first words were something like “ What sort of bull**** is going on here” which warrants no reply.

The engine room and I see very little of him until “stand by” departure Colon for Curaçao when he comes below and takes over the controls. *After the usual slow movements of departure he gets a ring for “Full Ahead” and he pushes the fuel lever all the way over and the engine burst into life without a whimper and he settles it down at maximum revolutions and the ship does 13 knots. *

Now my sense of relief turns to embarrassment for how in the hell could I allow this to happen? Why had I not had the courage to do what he had just done? It was now obvious that I had perfectly balanced the engine and achieved what they wanted done in the first place and increased the speed.

What should have been pride in my achievement ended up with me questioning my self-confidence. 

*Stellingworth made no further attempt to contact me or to visit the E.R. and could not get off the ship quick enough when it arrived in Curaçao. I never saw him again. *

The voyage from Curaçao to London was completely uneventful as the M.E. never missed a beat and the rest of the engine room produced no new dramas. On my guesstimate having no information on which to base a more accurate appraisal we arrived in London *some four and a half months after leaving Gisborne when the passage should have taken only three. *

To make matters worse if possible when they went to discharge the Canterbury lamb is was contaminated by black spot and was sold at prices much lower than what had been anticipiated.

So far Part 4


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

* Ms WESTMEATH, Continuation of his story (Part 5) *

HE CONTINUED THIS VOYAGE and Memoires AS FOLLOWS:

Naturally there had to be an investigation by the Owners as to the cause of all this woe to them and seeing as I have indicated before that ship was somehow linked to P & O this was to be some high faluting affair in the Captain’s cabin attended by numerous dignitaries in pin striped suits and top hats. 

One by one those of the crew that were involved were ushered in and questioned until only I was left. I had absolutely no idea of what had been said by others but I was nevertheless certain that they would have been all busy absolving themselves . So when I was called in this way very much on my mind when one of these gentlemen introduced himself as George Fairlem – Senior Engineering Superintendent – and asked for my version of events.

*I think my immediate answer rocketed them out of their seats when I said: “Firstly let me establish that I have never sailed on such a f….ng floating brothel in all my sea going career.” And before they could regain their equanimity I rattled off a list of all the faults with the machinery and personnel I could recall. *

This only resulted in much head shaking, tutt tutting and denial without any sort of definite response from them so I walked out of the cabin with the distinct feeling I was being considered as the villain of the piece.

I eventually parted company with the “WESTMEATH” on 4 April 1959 when I signed off articles never to see her again. *However I was more than a little surprise to later learn that she had sailed with the same Chief Engineer. *

On reflection I think I can hold my head up high as to what I had done for had I not been on board what would have happened?? At the very least I did get the ship from Gisborne to London even though belatedly. I can only presume that they would have had to get a superintendent or more realistically a representative from the builders to fly out and try to reset the fuel valves as there is no way in my opinion that the engineers on board could have got the engine functional.

*Would these experts known only the only way was indicator cards? I very much doubt that the necessary expertise would have been ready available anywhere especially in New Zealand or Australia as it could only be acquired by sailing on ships with ageing Doxford engines. These engineers would be difficult to locate at short notice.

And then again if they had managed to retime the engine would it have run at full speed with the water contamination of the fuel? *

Personally I think it would have. It really is a question of when the water contamination first began to occur. I believe it was happening on the voyage UK to Fremantle and beyond when the very high cylinder temperatures at maximum revolutions would have reduced the water content in the fuel to its basic elements hydrogen and oxygen and that would have assisted combustion. As no indicator cards were taken before Gisborne this is largely supposition.

When I was staying in London, the seizing of the “WESTMEATH” pistons kept playing on my mind and I had nothing better to do I became determined to try and find the cause. With this in mind I attend the South Shields technical School and read every bit of literature in their library relating to diesel engines without success. 

About to admit defeat I happened by pure chance to find a very old textbook written by John Lamb a prolific author if books used in the education of Marine Engineers. I did not expect that this would throw any light on my problem so you imagine my surprise to find myself reading text that word for word exactly described what I had found to be the “WESTMEATH” problem.

This was a complete and comprehensive description of how operating temperatures at low engine revolutions associated with the presence of water in the fuel causes “mousse” to form on piston surfaces leading to seizure.

There was no way I was going to keep that information to myself so quickly compiled a report and sent it an Engineering Superintendent whom I had met and liked before I quit the ship. After a couple of weeks with no response I rang him but he didn’t seem too impressed so realizing I had done all I could I thought that was that!

Imagine my surprise when a few days later the phone rings and it is for me and it is George Fairlem on the end of the line offering me a position as second engineer in the coasting crew.

I also have the feeling that this is some of peace offering as although he doesn’t want to openly acknowledge it George Fairlem is appreciative of my efforts. I can see the awkward position he’s in for if he openly acknowledges this he’s got to accept my scathing criticism of the “WESTMEATH” and he can’t conceivable do that as that would be a direct slur on his position as Chief superintendent Engineer. 

*Anyhow I get some personal satisfaction from thinking this is his reason for the offer. We were to meet on many occasions whilst coasting and he was always very cordial.*

On reading through what I have written of the voyage on the “WESTMEATH” gives me the impression that I thought I was always right and I honestly believe. I was but this leaves the impression that I could be “big noting” myself. 

*This is far from truth as I have often considered that I should have done better and deeply regret that I never had the guts to push that fuel oil lever all the way over before Stellingworth did. *
--/--

*THIS IS THE END OF HIS EXPIERENCES ON THE ms WESTMEATH (5/5)*
(Perhaps my point of view, with the eyes , and the knowledge of today will follow later)
Regards
Alfons


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

L.S.

Before I comment on the above problems of the mv WESTMEATH, first the normal *"PHASES OF COMBUSTION"* which take place in a Diesel Engine

 *Alfons* 


0) First of all before the *“ignition delay”* begins we have the *“injection pressure delay”*
That is the time between the beginning of the effective stroke from the fuel pump and the opening of the Fuel Valve needle, caused by the time for building up pressure to open the Fuel Valve Needle
*For the DOXFORD ENGINE with the Common Rail system is this zero, pressure of 6000 lbs/inch is always there.

*1)	Then we have an interval between the period the in Fuel Valve needle opens and the start of ignition.
The Fuel Oil droplets need to be heated by the surrounding charge of compressed air, with Oxygen, and begin to vaporize and finale ignite, and there is no noticeable increase in cylinder pressure.
This is called the *“IGNITION DELAY”* This depends on the ignition quality of the fuel and its chemical composition.

2)	Further the fuel is heated and ignited and has find Oxygen and burned rapidly.
That is called the *“RAPID COMBUSTION PERIOD”* and is accompanied by a *sharp rise in cylinder pressure *(red color in figure)
If the pressure rises to sharply the combustion becomes audible; known as “diesel knock”


3)	Once combustion has been established in the cylinder, further entering fuel drops will burn as soon they have penetrated, heated, vaporized and mixed.
This periods ends shortly after the injector closes when the last of the fuel has burned.
This is called the* “STEADY COMBUSTION PERIOD”. *Cylinder pressure usually peaks just after TDC at the middle of the Steady Combustion period and then falls off smoothly.(green color)

4)	If all the fuel has burned cleanly and completely by the end of the Steady Combustion Period the pressure trace will be smooth through the expansion stroke and the *“AFTER BURNING PERIOD”* could be neglected
However there will be some irregularities reflecting combustion of incomplete burned fuel or of intermediate combustion products, and some delayed chemical end reactions.
It is during this period* that soot and other pollutants are produced and gives filthiness *on scavenging or exhaust ports, *piston rings, piston skirts and cylinder liners

*


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

*Comment on ms WESTMEATH Problems (Part 1)

To start with the Engine Room crew the following remarks: .*

According to the writer (ninth engineer) all the engineers, left after Fremantle,* were promoted above their capabilities.*

The Chief Engineer was not certified to be in charge of a motor vessel, frequently during the voyage he took no responsibility at all, and locked himself up in his cabin.

The Second Engineer was only mentioned when he was with the Chief adjusting the fuel valve settings – “fiddling” the writer named it - and once when he felt in an open floor plate and broke his leg! It looks to me that he was also not a bright light in the darkness of the Westmeath problems.

The Third Engineer is never mentioned.

The Fourth Engineer accepted no recommendations from the ninth engineer – his watch mate – although the ninth engineer had already his “Second Engineers Certificate of Competence for Steam and Motor.” 

The ninth engineer accepted this job and swallowed his pride, .*because the ship brought him to the UK, and that was the mean reason that he joined the ship. *

The junior Engineers were only in the picture in Timaru where one failed to lubricate the refrigeration plant, and the other pumped bilges overboard and fouled the hulls from all small boats in the harbor.

_It must be said that the ninth engineer started his sea career as engineer already in 1941 during the World War II and sailed 2 years on the mv DUNTROON, mv ENFIELD, mv EURORA, mv SWANVALLEY (Doxford), mv KYBRA, ss DULVERTON, mv KOOLINDA, ss DORRIGO, and ss CHANTE, and as said, he joined the mv WESTMEATH on 4 April 1959.
_
As it turned out during the voyage, * it was not a strong team, in knowledge and also lack of interest in the problems *with exception of the ninth engineer, he did his utmost but also he missed some important insights sometimes.

It looks also that there was * very little communication, information and help from the Head Office to solve the problems. * It is unbelievable that they let the ship for weeks sailing on a very low speed, drifting for days *when they were pulling three times , eight pistons under dangerous conditions. *

Replacement of some engineers with were more familiar with the Doxford Engine was not possible anymore, because after Gisborne they were on their own, sailing over the Pacific Ocean to Christobal in Panama.

In my opinion, seen with the knowledge and eyes from today: * A very poor performance from all persons involved*

So far for this moment.


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

*Comment on ms WESTMEATH Problems (Part 2) *

_On #9 is written:
__“So the ship plodded on with him on watch taking cards that give him a clear picture of what was going on in each cylinder,* but he could not fathom the cause of a series of waves the indicator pencil made on the diagram* just as ignition was supposed to be initiated. Although he managed to make some slight improvement in engine revolutions, he was restrained from pushing further as every time he tried to do so a relief valve would operate.”
_

Was this phenomena for 1 cylinder, the reason was a sticking fuel valve needle which is not moving smoothly – vibration of the needle!.

But if it is for all cylinders than it has something to do with* the Fuel, that is to say very poor Fuel, * with a mixture of water in pure drops

Now and then the fuel drops are igniting – the pressure rises but when the water parts are heated and evaporated –which takes calories – the pressure drops for a moment and so on.

Besides the engine can* never reach* his output – maximum revolutions - with this poor fuel

And as I understood, that was the cause on that ship

Too much calories are necessary for heating and evaporating the water parts which disappears as vapor and losses through he funnel.

Putting the Fuel Handle forward has * too less influence on the revs, * but a lot of influence on the pressure in the cylinder – as the * “rapid combustion period* - by TOO LOW REVS, * compared with the angle of fuel injection before TDC. *

When you like more revolutions in this case, you put the handle more forward – advanced - but with a poor mixture the revs. will increase * very slowly* but the part of fuel in the mixture* ignite to early before TDC* with TOO LOW REVS and that gives a TOO HIGH PRESSURE before TDC and the safety valves open.

_SEE ATTACHMENT FOR OPENING/CLOSING Fuel Vales, Starting air valves Ports etc, and also: * “THE PHASES OF COMBUSTION” in # 14
*_*
*That is in my opinion an explanation for the waves in the Indicator Cards

* It is very strange, that on that moment not one Engineer was aware of the possibility of poor Fuel, but were only concentrated on the perhaps wrong adjustment of the Fuel valves.? *

To be continued:

*Ps: Other solutions or remarks are welcome ! *

Regards
Alfons


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

*Comment on ms WESTMEATH Problems (Part 3) *

*They continued over the Pacific, for days, even weeks with an engine which was in a bad shape concerning the combustion, too low revolutions and too low operating temperature.*

It is not said how many revolutions they plodded forward and also not what the *maximum revolutions should be, probably 100-110.

And the main reasons from all these problems were mainly:

 1st the wrong adjustment of the Fuel Oil valves by a Chief with no DOXFORD experience at all. (NOT THE MAIN CAUSE IN MY OPINION)

2nd the very poor Fuel, resulting in insufficient burning and 

3rdd in combination with a too low temperature in the cylinders, because the engine could not reach full power with the normal working temperatures. 

I suppose that they kept the cylinder cooling water temperature around 80 °C (176° F)and not lower!, and the piston cooling water temperature around 65° Celsius

You know that the DOXFORD’s at that time (LB/LBD’s) had compared with other engines a very low compression pressure (26 kg/cm2), therefore the jacket cooling water temp. was kept high, around 80°C, for pistons around 60°C and the piston crowns were  deeply shaped  to keep the burning chamber as small and hot as possible

 A combustion space in the form of a ball - see picture – has with a certain volume the smallest outside area to loose heat. 

Conclusion: The engine was fouling with every stroke which resulted several times in “blow by”  from all top pistons, and most probably also for the bottom pistons witch is very dangerous! (sparks and crankcase explosion)

They were MURDERING this engine day by day and still nobody was thinking that the Fuel could be the reason.  Nobody on the whole ship watched the color from the exhaust gasses from the funnel, which was an indication that something was really wrong with the combustion.  UNBELIEVABLE!

They pulled 3 times eight pistons out for cleaning, even the last time with help from the deck department because the engine room crew was totally exhausted.

Every time the “scraper ring carriers” were filled up with the “sticky and greasy substance” and both piston rings which pinches around the skirt to be made movable

And what about the lubricating oil? Also the bottom piston give a greasy substance witch contaminate the lubricating oil. Nothing was mentioned about the color of the lubricating oil!?

Was there a lubrication oil separator and was this continuous running, whow knows, it was not mentioned?

But, what they did was crankcase inspection and pumping out the lubricating oil out the drain tank for inspection?? 

What influence had the lubricating circulating oil on the fouling of the pistons, NOTHING OF COURSE !!

But the cylinder lubrication is not mentioned in the story, was this tested and adjusted?

They were searching for the problem in the TOATALLY WRONG DIRECTION 

Again, a very poor performance of engineers operating according the Australian or British law.

So far for the moment

To be continued*


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

*Comment on ms WESTMEATH Problems (Part 4) *

The story goes on:

Another Company’s ship came alongside and stood by for a couple of days, and supplied a 44 gallon drum of lubricating oil.

The purpose to stay alongside for “a couple of days” * is not explained. *The 44 gallon drum must be not for the Main Engine, but for the Auxiliaries I suppose?

_*(I my time it was customary that you must have at least, repeat AT LEAST a complete lub.oil filling on board as spare for the M.E., just in case your filling was lost or unfit for use)*
_
Much later – after this delay – there was another surprise namely a salvage claim from that ship which came alongside for help. 

The ninth engineer took regular indicator cards and made adjustments??, but still the wavy line in the Cards. 

Not surprising because the fuel mixture with water was on that moment still the same as before

*Then on a certain day the ninth engineer find GOLD – an U-bent, with a plug (not a drain cock) – under the floor plate in the fuel oil pipeline to the M.E*

The M.E was stopped and the plug taken out and pure water flowed out from the fuel oil pipe line

*It surprise me that this was the only possibility to drain water from the fuel oil supply, because the ninth engineer wrote me personally that there was absolute no water drain on the Fuel Oil Daily Service Tank?????*

After this discovery the cleaned also the Daily Service tank, from mud and water and continued* without trying to increase the M.E revolutions, which I not understand!!!!? *

*It looks very much that everybody was still focusing on the earlier Fuel Valve adjustments by the Chief and second!!!

*Now they discovered that the Purifier was not functioning correctly, this was also cleaned but *NO MENTIONING of the GRAVITY DISC. 

* As every Engineer know:

(To select the correct gravity disc, first you have a look in the paper from the bunkered oil, what the specific gravity is at a certain temp; mostly at 60°F, then the temperature you like to separate the Fuel Feed rate. Then have a look in the Purifier Manual to the table to determine the gravity disc, and try first that one with the* biggest hole inside*, if after testing you see that oil is coming out on the water side, that means that the – water seal is broken - take another with a smaller hole)

As said before, it looks like from the description in the story, after cleaning the F.O. Service tank and draining the water from the F.O. supply line there *was no attempt to try make more revs. and stay on the “low paddle” till Christobal (Panama Canal)??
*
Even the Chief Engineer or Second were tired of everything and ploughed on, it looks like everybody was fed up and rested in this situation.

After departure from Colon, the invited Super Intendant Stellingworth - * pushed just to try the Fuel handle forward and the ship made again 13 Knots. *

*How must you feel when you are the responsible Chief Engineer of that ship?*

That's the least what he , or other engineers could have done after the water was removed.

*So far the WESTMEATH Part4/4)*


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

*Some more information on th mv WESTMEATH*

And the meaning of NHP


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

Reaction :
Alfons,
I also think that an engineer of your era with all the modern technology resulting from WW2 and beyond to assist you with the running of machinery would have trouble in appreciating the very basic state of marine engineering that existed throughout my career. The most used tools we had were the sense of smell, sight and touch with some slight aid from very basic instrumentation such as brittle glass thermometers, a few pressure gauges and pyrometers which on double acting engines were stuck in the most inaccessible stinking hot positions that sometimes gave a correct reading.

I do not know who authorised getting the 44 gallon of lubricating oil from the sister ship or why. It was most definitely not me asI had no idea as to what stock the engine room had. It could have been for the freezer.

Things relating to the “WESTMEATH” are always surprising as I had an occasion to look up some dates in my Discharge Book and just happened to glance at the entry for the “WESTMEATH” and nearly fell off my chair when I read I joined the ship as 4th engineer on the 21 November1958 and was promoted to 2nd engineer on 22 February 1959 and paid off on 4 April 1959. All this came as complete surprise to me as I was NEVER TOLD OF THESE PROMOTIONS and until I read this entry always believed that I sailed as ninth engineer from Sydney to London. I can not help but feel that all this was done at "pay off" in London as some sort of reward for my efforts in getting the ship home to the UK and knowing my intention to attend Polar Technical College to assist me financially.
In the remote possibility that these ranking changes were actually made on board without my knowledge on the dates in my Discharge Book it would to some degree explain the attitude of the other engineers and especially my watch mate as we would both be in the engine room thinking we were the ninth engineer and he would be asking himself why was I expecting him to do the 4th engineers duties. The promotion to 2nd engineer is dated the day the original 2nd broke his leg.

It also answered a question that has been bothering me for years. How long was the voyage anyhow? From this entry approximately five months.

And hopefully that’s the last of the “WESTMEATH”.

Was signed
Douglas Grainger
Perth (Australië )


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

L.S.

Some days ago I got bad news from an engineer friend in Australia;
Ones he served on the mv WESTMEATH
His story you can read above

*A man who deserves a statue*

He started his see career in 1940 during WWII
He married a woman with 4 little children

Receicved from his step-daughter:

"Hi Alfons, sorry to have to give you the news .......Doug passed away this morning 20/5/2017 at the ripe age of 97..........a very good innings !


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

Mv Westmeath


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

#7 Hungry Goose Line


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Fascinating post. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

L.S.

No remarks from Engineers on this WESTMEATH story, up till now?

Alfons


----------



## Walneysea (Jan 15, 2017)

shipmate17 said:


> Hi,
> Not sure which one you are after, could be this one, Built 1939 by Stephen,Linthouse. grt 7660 as KAIPAKI, renamed 1955 WESTMEATH. scrapped Antwerp. 8/11/62.


My Farther Lourie Palmer, was Chief Engineer on Westmeath ,but died age 36 years old while joining Westmeath at Newport,Wales.He was with Trinder Anderson Shipping.


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

averheijden said:


> *Mevrouw WESTMEATH *(Inleiding)
> 
> Zoals je hebt gezien toen je de bovenstaande link opent, dan had dit schip motorproblemen in deze periode
> 
> ...


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

averheijden said:


> mv WESTMEATH, gebouwd als Kaipaki
> groetjes
> Alfons
> index doxford site
> [/CITAAT]


----------



## averheijden (Jan 23, 2007)

averheijden said:


> *Mevrouw WESTMEATH *(Inleiding)
> 
> Zoals je hebt gezien toen je de bovenstaande link opent, dan had dit schip motorproblemen in deze periode
> 
> ...


----------

